# help need to know if i can swap....



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i am wondering if i can swap a vg30dett engine into my 92 maxima atx if so any help is greatly appreciated and if it cant be done can i swap a vg30de dohc engine into it and if so would it be worth it over the sohc and if it has been done can some one give me some details about it please like what i would have to change other then the wiring harness help is greatly appeciated thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

VG30DETT is a motor meant for RWD Nissans, such as the 300Z. Your next option could be to install a VE30DE or even a VQ30DE. Both would require extensive wiring and new motor mounts. Anything is possible with enough money though.


----------

